# Cat skin cyst? vet popped it before, is this safe?



## lbmmoh (Jan 14, 2008)

My cat is 10 years old, in great health and strickly indoors.
He occasionally (couple times a year), gets a tiny bump around his neck area. Its small, maybe 3mm large, and while its not hard, its not so soft that it would burst by rubbing or sratching it. 

In the past, it would alarm me, so I took him to the vet, the vet would say its a cyst, and no big deal. He would procede to pop it with a needle, then a semi clear liquid would ooze out, then he would just dab the area with a cleaner. That was it.

In the last two months, my cat has had two, so I just sterilze a needle and do the same, then clean the area with peroxide. The cyst just goes away and I havent seen a problem with my cat. Im just curious if anyone elses cat gets these, and do you alway take them to the vet?> I just couldnt ustify paying $100 for the vet to pop it and just say its ok.


----------



## lbmmoh (Jan 14, 2008)

sorry mods, please move to the right forum


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

No problem  Moving this to Health and Nutrition for you...


----------



## Jennyphx (Apr 5, 2007)

Bradley just had a small cyst. They removed it though, they didn't pop it. Are they the same cysts that keep growing back?


----------



## lbmmoh (Jan 14, 2008)

yup, they are the exact same., Slightly gray looking on the outside.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I guess I would recommend talking to the vet about doing it yourself. If they're reasonable, they will give you a little training and educate you on what kind of abnormal signs you may see.


----------



## Lindy (Jan 22, 2008)

*cat cyst*

My cat is 1 year old he had a cyst on the side of his back and he was in alot of pain and he wouldn't let anyone touch him, when it popped he was licking it but he was still in pain also where the cyst was he has a bald patch would the fur grow back?


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

Cysts are basically a sac of fluid. If the entire sac isn't removed, it will come back.


----------

